# best design for diy frameless acoustic panels an basstraps / an fabric for images



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

what the best fabric option to use for diy acoustic panels an basstraps with images from

Design Fabric Printing

for my diy acoustic panels an basstraps

or from Contrado: Buy or Sell Artist Designs | Print on Demand













*  Printing On Florence Net Fabric. Custom Digital Print Net Fabric  *
Digital Net fabric printing, no minimum orders, customize online for personalized textiles straight to your door. Express Delivery.








www.contrado.com 




or the default













*  Custom Speaker Fabric Printing. On Demand Digital Printing  *
Custom Speaker fabric designed by you. Order your patterns as test prints or get a swatch pack with all our printed samples. Express delivery.








www.contrado.com 




would either from this site work


my new acoustic tiles an traps are to be either four custom 6in by 36in by 6ft frame-less traps two parallel to either side of the ht room

the plan is to get four six packs of roxul 80 an stack in a row of three deep by three tall after trimming them down to 2ft by 3ft an wrap the 6in thick perimeter in burlap an use duct butter on the burlap an roxul i think that will make it sturdy an rigid then wrap the whole with acoustic fabric

i also plan to some 60 x 10 x 3 mm Neodymium Bar Magnets stitched into the burlap in the back of the acoustic panels so as to adhere the panels to some painted metal strips on the wall which hopeful will allow for ease of placement an remove

would anchoring to just sheet rock with expander screws the total weight would be about 57 pounds

using 6 Neodymium Bar Magnets per tiles should give 72 pounds of pull does anyopne think this will work

or is this a **** shoot


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I have these on a back wall in a small room. they work great.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

RAJBCPA said:


> I have these on a back wall in a small room. they work great.


*do you think the Printing On Florence Net Fabric. Custom Digital Print Net Fabric 

option is ok for use with roxul*


----------

